# Heating In Cyprus during Winter



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Firstly may I extend my apologies to the regular and much more experienced expats on the forum.They obviously are aware of what I am going to mention. 

It is with regard to how essential we as a couple feel regarding something that is easily overlooked. The weather. Especially in todays world climate changes. We most certainly and as in my past thread mentioned expected Cyprus to be hotter than what it currently has been. Although I am told that this year the winter was mild. In short we had as in most cases overlooked the simplest truth whilst expecting our troubles to start from more complex problems. That being the weather!.

In short most Cyprus Villas are not insulated I am told. This is where the problem truly lies. I would personally urge anybody who is contemplating renting over a long term if they have the option to opt for central heating in homes. Or at least to have a house which has been insulated. Or has some sort of heating option that is beyond the norm of gas burners or A/C units turned backwards to blow out mild hot air.

We have a wood burner but the problem is that no wood burner is going to be sufficient if the house is not insulated. For example the upstairs is hardly touched. As our chimney is designed through the terrace so its more a cypriot cosmetic job and the heat escapes very quickly, even if it was built in a traditional english style way it would not help without being insulated. 

A wood fire may sound romantic crackling away in the winter. But that novelty soon wears off. When having retired to bed within an hour its too cold to step outside of the blankets. Evening winter temps can drop below 7c. That means that if the house has no insulation and no heating then the inside temp is the same. Infact it was warmer outdoors in the winter sun this year than inside our home all day long!.

This above fact dear friends is no joke!. Infact if we had to work in such indoor temps it would be a violation of health and safety..I am not a doctor but I am convinced that the shock of going from a central heated home in the UK to one that is neither insulated or heated has caused me to have an outbreak of severe chronic rheumatoid arthritis and rheumatoid fever. I am convinced that this has been brought on by freezing night temperatures inside the home and chills. And the sight of a real fire now simply does not appear to be such a romantic solution.

So the reason for this post and thread is to warn all newcomers do not comprimise with heating facilities in homes. Do not make the same mistake as we did!!.If the owners tell you about electric heaters which normally are AC units then be aware the running costs and also that they are really bad for ones health to have warm air blowing continuously. Unless you do not mind waking up with a throat as dry as a desert. Despite this they are very inefficient in heating an entire home.

Anway its just a thought....


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We use 2 calor gas heaters, one at each end of the living area which actually keep the whole house warm. The important thing is to make sure you have a window open just a little bit to let any fumes out and oxygen in.
We found with a bit of experimentation that having 2 heaters on 1 bar each seems to work far more efficiently than having one on 2 or 3 bars as the heat is more evenly distributed.
Wood burners can be very efficient depending on the model. To warm a house adequately you need one that throws out 12 or 13 btu. Many people put in the cheaper ones which only throw out 8 btu which is not enough most of the time. Even then if the house is a large one you might need a gas heater on the landing upstairs if you want warm bedrooms.


----------



## Sarchy (Feb 14, 2011)

We brought two Japanese Inverter Kerosene heaters with us and they work perfectly well. When up one end of the room we have one on set at 22, when we move to the other end of the room we put the other one on and turn the first one off. As we are open plan the heat also goes up the stairs and heats up there too though we have the doors closed up there, heat naturally rises anyway. These are the modern type of kerosene heaters whereby you can set temperature, when they come on, very little smell/condensation (though you MUST have fresh air coming in somewhere) and if they get knocked they turn themselves off. We have used them for two winters now and are well pleased with them...cost around 25 cents per hour to run, including electricity (but not including the cost of buying them). We also brought electric blankets with us and they have been worth their weight in gold as they take the damp feeling off the bedclothes...work a treat!


----------



## concertina (Oct 18, 2012)

*cold houses*

hello,Im a visitor here from the greece forum,thought Id checkout whats cooking there,I was surprised that Ken and Valery were so cold indoors,I have only felt that cold when we lived in an apartment with only a flat terrace above,no roof,if the terrace is not insulated you will freeze to death in the winter and boil in the summer,most fairly new properties have a double skin wall with insulation stuck to the inner wall in the cavity,single skin walls stopped quite a long time ago,single skin is a no,no.We just built a new house with double skin and even without heating in the winter we can make it inside if all the shutters are closed and thats on top of a very windy hill,its like an acropolis,of course it can feel dampy in the winter inside,so some heating dries it out.An electric blanket is a must and so lovely,a company on Limnos make very nice electric blankets and of course its good to buy Greek products.Im actually really glad for the cooler weather and a few shifting cloudy grey skies that are still with us in May,it allows me to sort out my garden before the scorching sun arrives and the blackbirds in my Athens garden will stay around longer and sing for me in my plum tree where they sit on and off all day.Once it gets hot they disappear


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

concertina I agree with you. I am surprised that Ken and Valery are so cold. I know the houses are not built like houses in the UK but it is not hard to make sure you are warm in the winter. We manage very well with two calor gas heaters. We were never cold at all this past winter and the cost of running these heaters is very low compared to central heating in the UK.
Maybe Ken and Valery have very thin blood


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Veronica said:


> concertina I agree with you. I am surprised that Ken and Valery are so cold. I know the houses are not built like houses in the UK but it is not hard to make sure you are warm in the winter. We manage very well with two calor gas heaters. We were never cold at all this past winter and the cost of running these heaters is very low compared to central heating in the UK.
> Maybe Ken and Valery have very thin blood


This is I think one of the problems of not doing proper research. Yes, Cyprus is cold in the winter!
More interestingly it is also I think another consideration between renting and buying. We came over a few times during the previous winter when our newly purchased home was being altered. We stayed in rented accommodation on each occasion and in December and January it was very cold so we had to rely on gas heaters. The apartments were uncomfortably cold and the heaters were only useful for localised heating, not the whole place so we were moving them around to suite. Also these heaters dry the air out, giving rise to sore throats etc. 
It didn't take much to determine that we needed a full central heating system installed, which we did. This last winter, even in Tsada, we have been as warm as toast and the heating system has worked exceptionally well without the need for any additional heating appliances, or electric blankets! Additionally the system provides enough hot water when the sun fails to shine too.
So, to all of you in rented property, especially long term rentals. If your landlord has not installed a heating system, and I would be surprised if they had, you will experience a potentially miserable winter, as Ken has.
If, or when, you purchase do take the matter of heating on board as you don't want to have continuing cold induced health related problems, especially as you get older.
The initial cost, particularly if you are retro fitting, will be higher than bottled gas appliances but I can assure you the personal comfort and psychological benefits far outweigh the cost.
The best thing you can do is visit Cyprus in the winter, not just the sunny months, before you make the move over to see for yourself - the sun does not always shine!


----------



## Ken and Valery (Jan 17, 2014)

Yes I totally agree with you Richard!..It seems that we had not valued this point, or certainly underestimated it!!. We were under the impression that despite Cyprus having mild winters that heating was not an issue. You know its Cyprus such winters are to be treasured from the hot summers etc... Wrong!!... We had feedback from one young couple who had a honeymoon in one of the rental villas in January in Secret Valley. They told us then that despite having a wonderful honeymoon. They really found the cold temp in the house was so cold that they tried to get compensation from the company (bit of a long stretch that one!). Maybe the older cypriot homes are different??..I suppose that not all expat houses are living in the same quality builds. Our house looks lovely in its own grounds etc. But I just cant for the life of me imagine most being happy with the heating issues in winter. 

I cant believe that we are so timid to be making an issue out of this, if all it requires is some gas heaters. I tried them (like you stated Richard they only heat certain areas, and you have to switch them off! and the heat escapes as quickly as it heated the room. Hot air from electric A/C units are also very unhealthy). 

Being a rental also it comes with basic fixtures and furniture. No carpets. So the tiled floors also do not help. 

All I can state is that I was leaving the dressing gown on the floor. Next to the bed. So that in the morning I could slip it on as quickly as possible to run to switch the immersion heater for the shower and then run back to the bed. I know this sounds hilarious but I even contemplated sleeping with my wooly hat!!. As our heads were freezing..The last time that occurred was 20 years ago when we first bought a Period Farmhouse in Sussex!!. And were waiting for the heating to be upgraded. 

Some of our neighbours have very well appointed homes. And it is clearly evident that they both have insulation and central heating. In a conversation with one neighbour he swore to me that he would never repeat the same pattern as we had done this year. They also rented here in Paphos a typical holiday let whilst they were looking for a property..And he stated the very same thing.That they found it extremely difficult.

The good news is that we wont be here for next winter !)))))). We will certainly have to find a more suitable home here.


----------



## Rema (Aug 12, 2012)

Ken and Valery said:


> Yes I totally agree with you Richard!..It seems that we had not valued this point, or certainly underestimated it!!. We were under the impression that despite Cyprus having mild winters that heating was not an issue. You know its Cyprus such winters are to be treasured from the hot summers etc... Wrong!!... We had feedback from one young couple who had a honeymoon in one of the rental villas in January in Secret Valley. They told us then that despite having a wonderful honeymoon. They really found the cold temp in the house was so cold that they tried to get compensation from the company (bit of a long stretch that one!). Maybe the older cypriot homes are different??..I suppose that not all expat houses are living in the same quality builds. Our house looks lovely in its own grounds etc. But I just cant for the life of me imagine most being happy with the heating issues in winter.
> 
> I cant believe that we are so timid to be making an issue out of this, if all it requires is some gas heaters. I tried them (like you stated Richard they only heat certain areas, and you have to switch them off! and the heat escapes as quickly as it heated the room. Hot air from electric A/C units are also very unhealthy).
> 
> ...




Something I have noticed about the older Cypriot homes in Tsada. They are mainly on the sheltered Eastern side of the hill, in the lee of the weather. The newer houses, largely built for retired expats, are on the Western side. Great views but rather exposed to the elements, I guess the Cypriots weren't too bothered about having sea views, preferring the shelter.

Although a newish house we don't have any special insulation. Single story properties, such as ours, sometimes have cathedral ceilings, very high ones going right to the underside of the roof. (This will not apply to apartments nor, usually, to properties with more than one floor). It's great for keeping cool in summer but is not a good idea for the winter as it provides an enormous additional area to heat.
As part of our changes we had false ceilings installed. This has made a great difference. Although the loft space created above the ceiling is not usable it does give a boost to the insulation as it is an enclosed space and not like the typical draughty UK loft with exposed rafters and spiders. Worthwhile considering if you find yourself with cathedral ceilings.

I would also be cautious if thinking about carpets. They make great homes for a host of critters you may not want to share your accommodation with. Loose rugs are a better option as they can be lifted for cleaning etc. Watch out for them slipping on tiled floors though, especially if you are a little wobbly on your feet. Go along to Ikea and get a couple of roles of their anti-slip material to go underneath, it works well.


----------



## Talagirl (Feb 24, 2013)

*Heating*

As a person who suffers from poor circulation and breathing problems I find the cold weather in Cyprus realistically lasts from November to April! 

We have moveable heaters (gas and electric) and rugs on the floors and plenty of warm clothing and bedding. 

Apart from the balcony at the front of the apartment all walls are interior walls (ie surrounded by other apartments) and we are on the first floor with another floor above. This certainly reduces the heat loss, but unfortunately none of the adjoining apartments are occupied, which does make a difference.


----------



## wizard4 (Feb 3, 2013)

I have been reading the comments one of the reasons for me moving to Cyprus was to get away from the cold winter here, however it doesn't look much better there, having said that I live in a wooden chalet so if it's 3 degrees outside it's the same inside, central heating is too expensive to run all day so I put it on at night for the privilege of living like this I pay £450 per month in rent! But it seems to me I will not be any better off as far as the winter is concerned 
Cheers


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

wizard4 said:


> I have been reading the comments one of the reasons for me moving to Cyprus was to get away from the cold winter here, however it doesn't look much better there, having said that I live in a wooden chalet so if it's 3 degrees outside it's the same inside, central heating is too expensive to run all day so I put it on at night for the privilege of living like this I pay £450 per month in rent! But it seems to me I will not be any better off as far as the winter is concerned
> Cheers


A lot depends on how you handle things. We have never felt really cold even at the height of winter. We put on warmer clothes, use a couple of calor gas fires and have an electric blanket on the bed. This last winter we never had the fires on more than one bar each. In colder winters we sometimes need at two bars. It is important to have a window open just a tiny bit to let oxygen in as these fires will use up the oxygen and then they go out.
Don't get me wrong, I am not saying it dosn't get cold but it is nowhere near as cold as the UK and during the day even in the height of winter we get some lovely warm sunny days. The trick is to put warm clothes on as soon as the sun starts going down before you start to feel cold.


----------



## Arvit (May 26, 2017)

Ken and Valery said:


> Firstly may I extend my apologies to the regular and much more experienced expats on the forum.They obviously are aware of what I am going to mention.
> 
> It is with regard to how essential we as a couple feel regarding something that is easily overlooked. The weather. Especially in todays world climate changes. We most certainly and as in my past thread mentioned expected Cyprus to be hotter than what it currently has been. Although I am told that this year the winter was mild. In short we had as in most cases overlooked the simplest truth whilst expecting our troubles to start from more complex problems. That being the weather!.
> 
> ...


Dear,
Firs of all you have to know what you want to heat, house or street outside.. Lot of houses never insulated, windows and frames mostly never has thermal bridge.. So , first before you decide to do anything make revision of your house. If you have not spacious windows so, maybe it will be enought to insulate walls from inside by new insulations boards Multipor, they have a thinklness from 5 to 10 см especially for exterieur and exteriour using. Second, as method couple friend already use, is to install 4 parralel roof solar heater with tanks on top and connect them over circulation pump to central heating system- its really work fine, and you dont need to spend money for preheat water in boiler.. It works even in any cloud day, warm water enought to keep +20 insise up to 4:00 AM. Good luck!


----------



## PeteandSylv (Sep 24, 2008)

Ken and Valery said:


> If the owners tell you about electric heaters which normally are AC units then be aware the running costs and also that they are really bad for ones health to have warm air blowing continuously. Unless you do not mind waking up with a throat as dry as a desert. Despite this they are very inefficient in heating an entire home.
> .


As a point of clarification, the use of Aircon for heating is the most efficient way of heating a house using electricity. All aircons used for heating work at greater than 100% efficiency and some as much as 140%. Aircons do not dry the air any more than any other form of electric heating.

While some people do not respond well to air heated in this way to say they are "really bad for one's health" as a blanket statement is incorrect. I suspect that many people use these turned up as high as they can go, rather than to maintain a reasonable temperature.

Pete

P.S. I've just noticed that I fell into the trap of commenting on an ancient post!!!


----------

